# VERONA with kids



## kateandtheboys

Hi Everyone!
My name is Kate and my family and I are moving to Verona, Italy in the summer of 2016!! 
My husband is from Verona and still has family there. We have many connections, but I know we will miss our English speaking friends.
My boys are 11 and 9 ad will be attending an Italian school for non-Italian speakers. 
Are there any expats on here who live in Verona, have kids, and have advice for our big adventure?

Thanks so much!
-Kate


----------



## pasi5red

yes, we're from the States and spend summers in verona. I'm sure our 9yo son would be happy to meet your boys (minecraft, pokemon, soccer, tennis, swimming). we live in the center. not sure how to pm on this site.. any idea how to exchange contact info?


----------



## whisperedstar

*hello*

Hello!
I am a bilingual mom (lived in the US as a kid) from Verona. I would like to meet some other English speaking families and spend time together.
My daughter is only 18 months old though, but it should be fun anyway.
Let me know if you're up for it!


----------



## Momochan

Hi Kate 
I live in Verona with my husband. I'm originally from the UK and although we don't have any kids I'd like to meet some English speaking friends! Where do you stay in Verona? We live in the city centre with our dog!


----------



## sofimom

kateandtheboys said:


> Hi Everyone!
> My name is Kate and my family and I are moving to Verona, Italy in the summer of 2016!!
> My husband is from Verona and still has family there. We have many connections, but I know we will miss our English speaking friends.
> My boys are 11 and 9 ad will be attending an Italian school for non-Italian speakers.
> Are there any expats on here who live in Verona, have kids, and have advice for our big adventure?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> -Kate


Hi Kate,
I know your post is 2 years old, but we are also moving to Verona from the US. Could you tell me the name of the school for non-Italian speaking children you enrolled your kids and how was your experience? Is it the International school?
Thanks!


----------

